# "Hulk" review



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 27, 2008)

I know you'll be shocked that I went to this, being as I've *never* done a comic-to-movie review before or something, but I do have to say I didn't know what to expect going in, but I came away from this movie a LOT happier than I expected to.


You might remember back in 2003, before Marvel had much control over who did what to it's movies, they tried to do a "Hulk" movie then, and passed the director's torch to Ang Lee, who then proceeded to use it to burn the entire ****ing movie down.

I'm not, as a rule, into talking negative about folks but in this case, Ang Lee *SERIOUSLY* needs to stick to Hong Kong Phooey movies because it's all he's good for, I'm sorry.


Since this summer, With Marvel Studios taking hold and releasing its own movies it's OWN way, beginning last May with "Iron Man" which I also favorably reviewed, things are now vastly different: Marvel people are producing Marvel films, and the difference in quality since Marvel Studios took over has been staggering.

This reboot "Hulk" will indeed be a "Smash": there's *enough* new ground and *enough* nods to the 70s series to make it enjoyable all round; Edward Norton's portrayal of Bruce Banner even puts me in mind of good old Bill Bixby from the original series.

Certain nuances survive from the old series that bring a welcome touch to the new film: just as a Banner/Hulk change sequence begins to occur his eyes&#8217;ll slam open and they&#8217;ll be green, and during a short montage while he&#8217;s wandering through Brazil and Mexico I was delighted to hear the familiar piano score which played at the end of those old TV episodes when Banner walked off into the credits.

I won't go into any spoilers as to actuall effects/cool stuff that Hulk does but I'll give you a few cool things that I noticed in the film that I thought were cool:

*Lou Ferrigno had the size and they had the camera angles to make it work back in the day well enough for 70s TV, but I will say it was awesome to finally see a believeable Hulk at his quote-unquote &#8220;Actual Size&#8221;.

*Being as this was a PG-13 movie I was kind of upset to see as many people with their kids at this movie who were well under 13--it isn&#8217;t like this was just the mindless 80&#8217;s cartoon stuff, there were adult situations and those transformation sequences looked like they HURT (I mean I&#8217;d be in some serious ****in' pain too, if I suddenly grew 2 feet and gained 800 pounds for chrissakes--my skin tone at that point would be the LEAST of my worries, where'd I put my stretchy pants?)

*It was nice to see Hulk *THINK*. I mean his thought processes are still on an instinctive rather than intellectual level, but he figures out a trick or two in combat.
Hulk only says two words toward the end of the final fight scene---but they are just the right two *wink* :-D

Then we had not one....not two....but THREE cameos.

*Obviously Stan Lee appears in every Marvel movie, of course.

*for our second cameo, we had a security guard ed norton bribes with a pizza who we'll recognize, even though his face ain't green this time around *wink* :-D

* Our third cameo puts into play a strategy that no comic studio has EVER tried before with its films--tying them all together in one universe.
Robert Downey Jr( who plays Tony Stark/Iron Man in last May's movie of the same name), appears in the Hulk as Tony Stark!
Those of us who remember our comic book days were left all a-tingle as Stark approaches General Ross( the man chiefly responsible for tracking down the Hulk) and asks him "What if I told you we're getting a team together?" and then the movie cuts.( I do seem to remember that at some point in time Hulk WAS a reserve member of the Avengers.....)


An additional reference is made to a "super soldier serum developed duringg WWII" which all but cements an eventual appearance by Captain America( they're gonna have to be *VERY* careful how they handle that one).

Apparently this is all geared toward an Avengers flick sometime in the next few years, and I'm glad to see Marvel finally geting this ambitious about this.

Why?

Because frankly, I could give a damn whether anybody thinks liking comic book characters is "childish", I am GLAD to see my childhood heroes coming back bigger than ever to give this generation something else to look up to than bloody Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Andy for the review.  Now I will go and see the movie, before I was a little skeptical since the last one sucked so bad.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 27, 2008)

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 27, 2008)

_Because frankly, I could give a damn whether anybody thinks liking comic book characters is "childish", I am GLAD to see my childhood heroes coming back bigger than ever to give this generation something else to look up to than bloody Grand Theft Auto._

Hear, hear!

And thanks for your review. Do you post reviews elsewhere?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2008)

I liked this Hulk too!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 27, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Because frankly, I could give a damn whether anybody thinks liking comic book characters is "childish", I am GLAD to see my childhood heroes coming back bigger than ever to give this generation something else to look up to than bloody Grand Theft Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I did one of Iron Man awhile back on MT...lemme look....


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 27, 2008)

Right you are, milady:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63018


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I know you'll be shocked that I went to this, being as_ I've *never* done a comic-to-movie review before or something,_ but I do have to say I didn't know what to expect going in, but I came away from this movie a LOT happier than I expected to.


Who are you and what have you done with Andy?? Speak up! 

Thanks for the review. Now-a-days its so hard to be sure of a remake of a remake of a failed film. The Hulk has been tried probably more than any other comic character and now it seems that they got it right! 

Irony of it all... Lou Ferrigno does a cameo here and I read somewhere that he also provides the voice of the Hulk. 

Just because a movie is PG-13 doesn't necessarily mean it's always enforced in theaters. In the rush to get patrons in the door and to garner as much as they can for their daily take they'll *ahem* over look an 8 yr. old who's parents will argue is 13 but small for his age... besides who's got time to argue when money is to be made? When I worked in theaters I've seen kids in "R-rated" features. Mebbe they bought tickets for one show and snuck in the R feature but often times they were with their parents or an older adult. So, until they're strictly enforced they're going to keep doing it. 

I'm glad that they're figuring out a STORY is what people really want and top quality actors. Ang Lee is a great director (Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon) but unless a director has a good story there's not a whole lot they can do. 
Hopefully future Comic Movies will have the same quality as the recent ones been having. 

Thanks again Andy.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 27, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> it seems that they got it right!
> 
> Irony of it all... Lou Ferrigno does a cameo here and I read somewhere that he also provides the voice of the Hulk.
> 
> .


 
Yes.

He does appear.

And yes.

He does voice Hulk.

And it.


Is.


PERFECT.


----------



## Drac (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the review Andy..I had often wondered what they were smoking when they allowed that last Hulk movie to be written as it was..Lou Feririgno does a cameo?? Excellent...And IMHO as good as Edward Norton may be in his portrayal as Dr. Bruce Banner, *NO ONE* will ever be as good as the late Bll Bixby...My 2 cents...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 28, 2008)

From all accounts this movie rocks so I will check it out myself!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 28, 2008)

Andy...you're the MAN!  I missed Iron Man and now have to wait until DVD release, but I think that I can still get Hulk in!  Thanks for the review.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 28, 2008)

Drac said:


> Thanks for the review Andy..I had often wondered what they were smoking when they allowed that last Hulk movie to be written as it was..Lou Feririgno does a cameo?? Excellent...And IMHO as good as Edward Norton may be in his portrayal as Dr. Bruce Banner, *NO ONE* will ever be as good as the late Bll Bixby...My 2 cents...


 

Edward Norton definitely channels Bill Bixby in his performance.

The director's intent was to keep things somewhat in the style of the old series making the necessary modernizations. It was the right thing to do--everything you want in a Hulk movie and nothing you don't.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 30, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Edward Norton definitely channels Bill Bixby in his performance.
> 
> The director's intent was to keep things somewhat in the style of the old series making the necessary modernizations. It was the right thing to do--everything you want in a Hulk movie and nothing you don't.



I think that Norton looks more like what we all expect Banner to look like too.

This is a great film in which Marvel acknowlegdes that their universe has more than one superhero and one supervillian.  We comic fans have been having to put up with that nonsense for much too long.  Bring on the reat of the Avengers solos and the Avengers itself!!


----------

